# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Ndihmë, familja Dushi në Tiranë

## ilirjana jana

pershendetje
Kerkoj nje  familje : ''dushi'',qe aktualisht jetojne ne tirane. N.q.s. Ndonjeri  prej jush ka info per kete familje ,ju lutem shume te me ktheni pergjigje dhe mund te flasim per me teper.

----------


## Dito

Me kete mbiemer ka minimalisht 300-400 familje, kerko dicka por jep edhe info sa me shume qe mund te kesh qe te ndihmojne, ndryshe eshte keshtu sic po vijoj une me poshte: Dua familjen DERRI kush e gjen te me njoftoje!!! Kot per kuriozitet sa derra KA NE TIRANE?!

----------


## ilirjana jana

flm per pergjigjen, por meqenese kam pasur shum veshtiresi per gjetjen e kesaj familje, dhe shumica ne tirane pohojne se ne tirane ka pak persona me kete mbiemer(edhe nga gjendjet civile), mendova se dikush mund te me ndihmoje nqs njeh ndonje person me kete mbiemer. Me shume te dhena nuk mund te le ,vetm po me siguruan se kane goxha info, atehere une jap gjithe te dhenat.

----------


## loneeagle

> flm per pergjigjen, por meqenese kam pasur shum veshtiresi per gjetjen e kesaj familje, dhe shumica ne tirane pohojne se ne tirane ka pak persona me kete mbiemer(edhe nga gjendjet civile), mendova se dikush mund te me ndihmoje nqs njeh ndonje person me kete mbiemer. Me shume te dhena nuk mund te le ,vetm po me siguruan se kane goxha info, atehere une jap gjithe te dhenat.


lol kozma dushi ahahah. Edhe ata qe kane mundesi te ndihmojne nuk te ndihmojn dot sepse ti nuk ke dhene emer ose lagje/vendbanim. Po e gjete  vetem me mbiemrin eshte vertet mrekulli. good luck! te kam derguar nje list ne pm.

----------


## ilirjana jana

jeton tek njesia bashkiake nr 2, i kam te dhenat e personit ,por me duhet nje person qe njeh persona me ket mbiemer e dua ta gjej ate sa me shpejt.nddoshta shpesh here kam qene edhe shume afer por tr tjeret me humbisnin gjurmet.

----------


## ilirjana jana

jeton tek njesia bashkiake nr 2, i kam te dhenat e personit ,por me duhet nje person qe njeh persona me ket mbiemer e dua ta gjej ate sa me shpejt.nddoshta shpesh here kam qene edhe shume afer por tr tjeret me humbisnin gjurmet.

----------


## Labiiiii

Duhet te thuash kush je, dhe perse e do. a e ke kusheri, a e ke te aferm, apo ke hasmeri per te mare, dhe ne vend te asaj ilirjana jana, na fshihet nje emer vrasesi me pages.
Aty te tiran ka nje emision per personat e humbur, perse nuk shkon zotrote ta kerkosh duke te pare se kush je. 
Info te tilla nuk duhet te jepen pa vertetuar se kush eshte personi qe e kerkon.
Fol tani moj e urruar jana kapedana, kush je,  nga je, emer mbiemer, nr tl ,ku banon, atesia, statusi (beqo apo e martu) sa femi ke etj etj.

pres pergjigje me padurim

----------


## ilirjana jana

labiiiiiiiiiii
skam hasmeri as qellime te keqija  por per arsye personale.shih se te kam derguar dicka

----------


## Dito

Kesaj i thone beni si ju them une dhe mos beni si bej une, Nese ke kaq shume te dhena per ate qe kerkon perse nuk shkon ne rajonin e policise qe mbulon lagjen e tij dhe ta japin adresen te sakte, biles ta sjellin edhe prej veshesh aty ku e do ti. Por ajo qe po me le te mendoj eshte qe ju kerkoni informacion mbi personin apo familjen dhe per kete keni gjetur rrugen me te gabuar, arsyet i dini ju dhe nuk me interesojne aspak.

Kisha mundesine te jepja listen zgjedhore te lagjes qe mendon se banon familja por tashme nuk kam ndermend ta bej ate veprim pasi je teper e dyshimte mbi qellimet e tua.!

----------


## ilirjana jana

o njerez
Jam nje 18 vjecare, personi qe kerkoj nga familja dushi eshte rreth 70 vjec. Sa per tiu sqaruar e kam kerkuar perpara ne bashki, polici, por ato nuk japin informacion edhe duke e dite arsyen, edhe duke ia vertetuar,e kam kerkuar edhe ne ato adresa qe me jepnin por asgje : askush nuk me ndihmoi. Sa per njerez te humbur nuk shkoj atje se ceshtja eshte delikate e nuk mund ta bej  publike,dhe kur nuk e bej atje publike nuk e bej as ketu.
Forumi ishte nje alternative qe une mendova ta perdor.C'ironi : un nuk di a e gjej gjalle, dhe ju mendoni se dua ta vras e turli gjerash.
Kush do e kush mundet te me ndihmoje ia di shume per nder, kush nuk beson te pakten mos te tallet me ndjenjat e te tjereve.

----------


## drague

qeke dhe adashja e bosit te forumit.

sic tha dhe dito me lart ka shume familja DUSHI ne Tirane.

nqs.jane precedent penal i gjen menjehere.

ps.policia nuk ka te drejte te japi informacione.privacy

----------


## ilirjana jana

me fal po nuk po e kuptoj fjaline e pare

----------


## skender76

adashja=persona me t'njejtin emer.
Ne rastin konkret Albo e ka emrin Ilir.
("bosi i forumit"=Albo qe esht themeluesi i FSH)

----------


## ilirjana jana

faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

Ilirjana e ke hapur kete temen,a e gjeni dot kush eshte,cfare eshte?
Duhet dhene emri i plote i personit.

----------


## Labiiiii

O ilirjana nqf se ti je 18 vjece, ateher un jame maradona. Moj, cfar kujton ti se jemi ne? vogelushe! e kemi pare djellin me para se tya na.

Temen e semes, nje 18 vjece kerkon nje 70 vjecar, dhe kuaj karoce te ishim nje genjeshter si kjo sdo ta hamin. Asnje anetar nuk duhet te japi info ne tema te tilla.

----------


## mia@

Ke prinder ti ilirjana? Po familja e ka idene qe ti po kerkon kete 70 vjecarin?

----------


## benseven11

Me duket se po e kerkojne kete 70 vjecin qe ti vjedhin
 leket,ti marrin ndonje bank account lol.

----------


## ilirjana jana

une kam prinder,motra dhe vellezer.personi 70 vjec eshte femer.un vertet jam18 vjece po se di ca keni ju : kaq e pabesueshme ju duket????????????
Ne po e kerkojme familjarisht dhe gjitha kerkimet i kam bere me babin. Kush nuk beson dhe ka frike te jap info te caktoje vendin,daten ku te takohemi se vi un bashke me babin te pajisur me mjete inditifikimi bashke edhe me nje certifikate familjare dhe nese doni edhe me deshmitare.se di ca tju them tjeter. Po ca kujtoni ju se jam?????????
Edhe nje her un dua dike qe te me orientoje nga kjo familje : nqs nuk besoni i kryej vertet gjitha me siper.

----------


## s0ni

Ilirjana, shpresoj qe ta gjini personin qe kerkoni.  Ne kete menyre kam ndihmuar edhe une prinderit e mij per te gjetur nje person te larget te fisit, por ndryshe nga ty po e kerkonim ne amerike. Njeriun e familjes nuk e gjetem sepse kishte vdekur, por gjetem femijet e tij, te cilet gjynah kishin vite qe kerkonin te lidheshin me familjen e babait ne Shqiperi. E kuptoj veshtiresine qe keni tani, vazhdoni ta kerkoni dhe mos u dorezoni.

----------

